# animal sanctuary owner evicted



## shula1517 (3 February 2014)

The owner of the Rainbow Ark Animal Sanctuary was evicted, leaving over 300 hundred, horses, cats dogs and other animals in the "care" of the bailiffs.  Over £40,000 has been raised on "go fund me" this money will be used to transport the animals to their new home with any surplus money being shared by the new homes.  This has received very little media cover and is now becoming a welfare issue as the owner is not allowed to see the animals and Redstone Mortgages not hurrying with the disclaimer. 2 animals have been PTS.  If you have time please have a look at "go fund me"


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (3 February 2014)

Hmmm, I saw about it in one of the Dailies over the weekend.

There's always two sides to a situation like this; all so often someone, however well-meaning, takes in animals needing "sanctuary" and then they suddenly realise they haven't got the money, or facilities, to maintain the set-up.

I don't know too much about this; only that I gather the RSPCA are now involved........... god help all involved in that case


----------



## shula1517 (3 February 2014)

The family managed to keep going for 20 years,  The RSPCA have taken some of the animals but as there is very little media interest and cameras they seem to have cleared off.  The main concern is getting the animals to their new homes.


----------



## Moomin1 (3 February 2014)

shula1517 said:



			The family managed to keep going for 20 years,  The RSPCA have taken some of the animals but as there is very little media interest and cameras they seem to have cleared off.  The main concern is getting the animals to their new homes.
		
Click to expand...

Right.


----------



## Highlands (3 February 2014)

That's alot to care for, 5 horses enough.


----------



## FionaM12 (3 February 2014)

shula1517 said:



			The family managed to keep going for 20 years,  The RSPCA have taken some of the animals but as there is very little media interest and cameras they seem to have cleared off.  The main concern is getting the animals to their new homes.
		
Click to expand...

The bias of this shows you have an agenda here and confirms to me that you're only telling one side of the story. I hope the animals are okay but I rather wonder what the story is for them


----------



## FionaM12 (3 February 2014)

Looking it up online the whole thing seems a bit sordid.  A Facebook group full of obscenities, talk of "haters", melodrama and swearing matches, and another Facebook group saying the whole enterprise was a scam. :rolleyes3:

It does appear that it wasn't a registered charity (after 20 years you would expect it to be) so in fact the animals are privately owned and the owner has run into debt. The RSPCA appeared to helped with the emergency care and checked the health of the animals, then withdrawn as it's not really their concern.


----------



## Elsiecat (3 February 2014)

FionaM12 said:



			Looking it up online the whole thing seems a bit sordid.  A Facebook group full of obscenities, talk of "haters", melodrama and swearing matches, and another Facebook group saying the whole enterprise was a scam. :rolleyes3:
		
Click to expand...

Everytime a 'rescue' type thing shuts down for some reason the above happens. Baffling.


----------



## FionaM12 (3 February 2014)

Elsiecat said:



			Everytime a 'rescue' type thing shuts down for some reason the above happens. Baffling.
		
Click to expand...

Yes it all looks horribly familiar doesn't it?

I'm very put off by the fact that the fundraising page has a huge photo on it, not of the animals but of the owner lying in mud after apparently collapsing. I'm very sorry for anyone taken ill, but if it was me I would not allow my photo to be used in such an intrusive and emotive way. It makes it look very emotionally manipulative.


----------



## Elsiecat (3 February 2014)

FionaM12 said:



			Yes it all looks horribly familiar doesn't it?

I'm very put off by the fact that the fundraising page has a huge photo on it, not of the animals but of the owner lying in mud after apparently collapsing. I'm very sorry for anyone taken ill, but if it was me I would not allow my photo to be used in such an intrusive and emotive way. It makes it look very emotionally manipulative.
		
Click to expand...

I must admit that crossed my mind when I saw it the other day in the Daily Mail. Very 'woe is me.'


----------



## LaMooch (3 February 2014)

to me this doesn't sound like a sanctuary but a hoarder that has took on too much and has not gone the money and ran into debt


----------



## Amymay (3 February 2014)

I tend to agree with you Mooch.

As to posters slating the RSPCA, their involvement has been simply to assist with any emergency care any of the animals required.  This they have done. Their involvement is no longer required. It has nothing to do with the media.

The animals are being looked after by a company appointed by the mortgage company. And the animals owner has been on site to check them.

Organisations have stepped in to offer homes for the animals, including the CPL and Hillside, who are reported to have offered a home to all animals except the cats.

It's a very sad situation.  And whilst I sympathise with the owner, unfortunately once again it's the animals that siffer.


----------



## p87 (3 February 2014)

I can only imagine it is fairly common to hoard animals, run into massive debt and then try to claim you are a rescue/welfare charity and hope the public makes donations to enable you to care for the animals. I think people in these situations start off meaning well, but get completely out of their depth and it ends up like this. Such a shame, I hope the animals find good homes and the owner gets the help they need if they are in fact unwell.


----------



## LaMooch (3 February 2014)

amymay said:



			I tend to agree with you Mooch.

As to posters slating the RSPCA, their involvement has been simply to assist with any emergency care any of the animals required.  This they have done. Their involvement is no longer required. It has nothing to do with the media.

The animals are being looked after by a company appointed by the mortgage company. And the animals owner has been on site to check them.

Organisations have stepped in to offer homes for the animals, including the CPL and Hillside, who are reported to have offered a home to all animals except the cats.

It's a very sad situation.  And whilst I sympathise with the owner, unfortunately once again it's the animals that siffer.
		
Click to expand...




p87 said:



			I can only imagine it is fairly common to hoard animals, run into massive debt and then try to claim you are a rescue/welfare charity and hope the public makes donations to enable you to care for the animals. I think people in these situations start off meaning well, but get completely out of their depth and it ends up like this. Such a shame, I hope the animals find good homes and the owner gets the help they need if they are in fact unwell.
		
Click to expand...

I fully agree with both this posts


----------



## shula1517 (4 February 2014)

No agenda, never been there, never heard of it until last week, but the animals need to be removed to new homes.  The mortgage company needs to let the vet in and get these animals to Hillside or to other places.  Just trying to help sorry if that annoys you.


----------



## FionaM12 (4 February 2014)

shula1517 said:



			No agenda, never been there, never heard of it until last week, but the animals need to be removed to new homes.  The mortgage company needs to let the vet in and get these animals to Hillside or to other places.  Just trying to help sorry if that annoys you.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think anyone's annoyed with you. :confused3: Your dig at the RSPCA just seemed a bit unfair, as they appeared to have helped with what are someone's privately owned animals and checked they're being cared for. It's not their role to help rehome peoples' animals.

There's a news item saying Hillside have agreed to take all the animals, and that they're being cared for for now by an agency.


----------



## Amymay (4 February 2014)

shula1517 said:



			No agenda, never been there, never heard of it until last week, but the animals need to be removed to new homes.  The mortgage company needs to let the vet in and get these animals to Hillside or to other places.  Just trying to help sorry if that annoys you.
		
Click to expand...

A vet has been on site.  Hence the destruction of one animal and the immediate involvement of the RSPCA.

Arrangements are being made to re home the animals. But that can't be done overnight.

It will cost a huge amount of money to move these animals - hence the fundraising.  Hillside will make no contribution to transportation costs.

Any 'stock' such as pigs, sheep or cattle will need a licence to be moved.

Remember,  this situation is not the fault of the mortgage company - and they are acting within their legal rights to repossess their asset.


----------



## FionaM12 (4 February 2014)

amymay said:



			A vet has been on site.  Hence the destruction of one animal and the immediate involvement of the RSPCA.

Arrangements are being made to re home the animals. But that can't be done overnight.

It will cost a huge amount of money to move these animals - hence the fundraising.  Hillside will make no contribution to transportation costs.

Any 'stock' such as pigs, sheep or cattle will need a licence to be moved.

Remember,  this situation is not the fault of the mortgage company - and they are acting within their legal rights to repossess their asset.
		
Click to expand...

A lot of money seems to have been donated through the fundraising page (£40,000) which they say will more than pay for the transport, with donations to the charities taking the animals. So hopefully it will be all sorted.


----------



## Amymay (4 February 2014)

Yes. A huge effort has been made to raise funds. Hopefully the future of the animals is now secured.


----------



## Funkyfilly024 (4 February 2014)

amymay said:



			A vet has been on site.  Hence the destruction of one animal and the immediate involvement of the RSPCA.

Arrangements are being made to re home the animals. But that can't be done overnight.

It will cost a huge amount of money to move these animals - hence the fundraising.  Hillside will make no contribution to transportation costs.

Any 'stock' such as pigs, sheep or cattle will need a licence to be moved.

Remember,  this situation is not the fault of the mortgage company - and they are acting within their legal rights to repossess their asset.
		
Click to expand...

That's what I felt looking at the story, what else do they expect the mortgage company to do, esp. If it's not a registered charity; they can't have one rule for one and one for everyone else, it sounds like they have already given lots of extra time. If they didn't evict non payers they couldn't lend to the rest of us.
Won't comment on the whole hoarding versus rescuing argument of it, one big can of worms.
Just hope every animal has the best action taken for it, whatever that might be.


----------



## Mince Pie (4 February 2014)

Am I the only one is a little concerned that 100's of animals are going to Hillside, who have over 2000 animals themselves and recently had a "we need money for feed as we have none" fundraising campaign?


----------



## LaMooch (4 February 2014)

Broke_But_Happy said:



			Am I the only one is a little concerned that 100's of animals are going to Hillside, who have over 2000 animals themselves and recently had a "we need money for feed as we have none" fundraising campaign?
		
Click to expand...

I thought that but didn't want to mention it in case I got lynched. Hillside to me will not much better then where they came from


----------



## Amymay (4 February 2014)

Broke_But_Happy said:



			Am I the only one is a little concerned that 100's of animals are going to Hillside, who have over 2000 animals themselves and recently had a "we need money for feed as we have none" fundraising campaign?
		
Click to expand...

More than a little concerning.


----------



## Patterdale (4 February 2014)

Broke_But_Happy said:



			Am I the only one is a little concerned that 100's of animals are going to Hillside, who have over 2000 animals themselves and recently had a "we need money for feed as we have none" fundraising campaign?
		
Click to expand...

Nope, not at all!
From one hoarder to another....


----------



## FionaM12 (4 February 2014)

Broke_But_Happy said:



			Am I the only one is a little concerned that 100's of animals are going to Hillside, who have over 2000 animals themselves and recently had a "we need money for feed as we have none" fundraising campaign?
		
Click to expand...

Yes I thought of that too.  

At different times of my life I've cared for numbers of rescued creatures, wild or domesticated. It never occurred to me to call myself "a sanctuary" and expect others to take responsibility for them. I chose to take them on, so they were my responsibility and I didn't take on more than I could cope with. 

If I'd wanted to open a sanctuary, I'd have done it legally and registered it as a charity.


----------



## p87 (4 February 2014)

Surely there should be some sort of law or similar that takes a welfare centres size/knowledge/financial situation etc into consideration and puts a cap on how many animals it can keep? Easier said than done though I imagine, and it's not really something I know all that much about.


----------



## wallykissmas (4 February 2014)

Broke_But_Happy said:



			Am I the only one is a little concerned that 100's of animals are going to Hillside, who have over 2000 animals themselves and recently had a "we need money for feed as we have none" fundraising campaign?
		
Click to expand...

They are already campaigning for funds and they don't even have any of the animals yet ..... Frying pan to fire...... Will now await another warning from HHO admin ......


----------



## Amymay (4 February 2014)

p87 said:



			Surely there should be some sort of law or similar that takes a welfare centres size/knowledge/financial situation etc into consideration and puts a cap on how many animals it can keep? Easier said than done though I imagine, and it's not really something I know all that much about.
		
Click to expand...

I agree.


----------



## Cherryade (5 February 2014)

http://www.thenorthernecho.co.uk/ne...er_arrested_during_attempt_to_take_back_farm/


Owner has been arrested now


----------



## LaMooch (5 February 2014)

No smoke without fire


----------



## Amymay (6 February 2014)

LaMooch said:



			No smoke without fire
		
Click to expand...

For assault for trying to enter the property.


----------



## Ibblebibble (6 February 2014)

i dread the day that hillside are in the news for having huge debts and thousands of animals starving because they too have ran out of money. they simply cannot sustain the level of animals they have indefinitely and ultimately it will be the animals who suffer while the owner cries innocence and persecution


----------



## LadyGascoyne (6 February 2014)

Other than the animals, I feel most sorry for the mortgage company. So sad that they have to be the bad guy when they provide such a necessary service to so many.

If it is true that the owner hasn't been able to afford the place for seven years, I think it is grossly irresponsible to "rescue" these poor beasts. I hope that people are able to see past the all the drama and tears.


----------



## tiamariaangela (6 February 2014)

I think it's unfair to be slating the Rspca - they are in NO at to blame for this! This woman knew she was being evicted, did she try to place the animals in other fosters, no, instead she has appealed for money. Firstly for transportation costs for the animals, and then yesterday for her legal fees. Yesterday during a "peaceful protest " she was arrested on suspicion of assault. So instead of trying to find homes for her animals, she was getting arrested. This land doesn't belong to her any more - it's been repossessed because she didn't pay her mortgage. I wish people would stop be taken in by her sob story and find the facts out.


----------



## LaMooch (6 February 2014)

LadyGascoyne said:



			Other than the animals, I feel most sorry for the mortgage company. So sad that they have to be the bad guy when they provide such a necessary service to so many.

If it is true that the owner hasn't been able to afford the place for seven years, I think it is grossly irresponsible to "rescue" these poor beasts. I hope that people are able to see past the all the drama and tears.
		
Click to expand...

Fully agree. 7 years of struggling for money and still taking in animals

Do not think it will be long until Hillside is in the same predicament


----------



## LaMooch (6 February 2014)

tiamariaangela said:



			I think it's unfair to be slating the Rspca - they are in NO at to blame for this! This woman knew she was being evicted, did she try to place the animals in other fosters, no, instead she has appealed for money. Firstly for transportation costs for the animals, and then yesterday for her legal fees. Yesterday during a "peaceful protest " she was arrested on suspicion of assault. So instead of trying to find homes for her animals, she was getting arrested. This land doesn't belong to her any more - it's been repossessed because she didn't pay her mortgage. I wish people would stop be taken in by her sob story and find the facts out.
		
Click to expand...

She made her own bed now she will have to lay in it


----------



## Cherryade (6 February 2014)

I have thought this for a long time, meanwhile they keep adding to their numbers. Re-homing appropriate ones would help but they seem to have a notion of them and us. Its about time these sanctuaries had some back up in place by law to prevent hoarders like this.


----------



## wallykissmas (6 February 2014)

Ibblebibble said:



			i dread the day that hillside are in the news for having huge debts and thousands of animals starving because they too have ran out of money. they simply cannot sustain the level of animals they have indefinitely and ultimately it will be the animals who suffer while the owner cries innocence and persecution 

Click to expand...

Maybe it would be a good thing then the animal hoarding and suffering can stop. I know a few people who have recently commented on their page and the posts have been deleted and people can only like but not comment !!


----------



## LaMooch (6 February 2014)

Cherryade said:



			I have thought this for a long time, meanwhile they keep adding to their numbers. Re-homing appropriate ones would help but they seem to have a notion of them and us. Its about time these sanctuaries had some back up in place by law to prevent hoarders like this.
		
Click to expand...

I agree some law/regulations have to be set up to prevent these animal hoarders as it is becoming more and more common especially with the amount of animals that are abandoned


----------



## Voxhorse (7 February 2014)

Sheesh what a mess, I don't blame the mortgage lenders, the RSPCA, but feel very sad for the animals bearing the brunt of human failures


----------



## YorksG (8 February 2014)

I cannot  see how animal hoarding can be prevented by law, other than correct implementation of the existing welfare laws, by a proper government body.   To pass laws governing the number of animals an individual can keep would have some unintended consequences, such as the end of all hunt kennels, breedding studs etc.


----------



## Dean1370 (4 January 2015)

Disgusting that you can be so cold hearted . You must  have brought up with no compassion on your life . 
I have never read such heartless comments as I have read from you lady !!!
You feel sorry for the mortgage company and the beast. What exactly do you give back to society?
This lady rescued 1000.s of animals over 20 year period , ultimately she paid the price and that's was her home. How dare you say you feel sorry for the beast when this lady gave everything she had to ensure the safety of theses animals . Had she not opened the santuary 1000. S of dogs cats horses would have suffered in horrendous circumstances . Horses Left to starve chained to fences  . How can you not feel  for this lady . I imagine such a hard faced cow as you would have shot the lot dead , and very doubtful you would've shown compassion. So before you all judge this lady . She opened this sanctuary saving 1000 of animals animals just  like you all have .


----------



## D66 (4 January 2015)

Dean1370 said:



			Disgusting that you can be so cold hearted . You must  have brought up with no compassion on your life . 
I have never read such heartless comments as I have read from you lady !!!
You feel sorry for the mortgage company and the beast. What exactly do you give back to society?
This lady rescued 1000.s of animals over 20 year period , ultimately she paid the price and that's was her home. How dare you say you feel sorry for the beast when this lady gave everything she had to ensure the safety of theses animals . Had she not opened the santuary 1000. S of dogs cats horses would have suffered in horrendous circumstances . Horses Left to starve chained to fences  . How can you not feel  for this lady . I imagine such a hard faced cow as you would have shot the lot dead , and very doubtful you would've shown compassion. So before you all judge this lady . She opened this sanctuary saving 1000 of animals animals just  like you all have .
		
Click to expand...

Putting an argument without a personal attack is much more grown up.


----------



## Dean1370 (4 January 2015)

Ibblebibble said:



			i dread the day that hillside are in the news for having huge debts and thousands of animals starving because they too have ran out of money. they simply cannot sustain the level of animals they have indefinitely and ultimately it will be the animals who suffer while the owner cries innocence and persecution 
You all make me sick . This lady was evicted because members of the public neglected animals . Had members of society not been so cruel leaving innocent animals to suffer then she wouldn't have taken them in?? Who cares what you call it. She put the interest of the animals first how can you judge her . At no point has anyone said this lady neglected  her animals . Let's hope you lot don't get in to financial difficulty..  !!!!!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Alec Swan (4 January 2015)

Dean1370 said:



			Disgusting that you can be so cold hearted . You must  have brought up with no compassion on your life . 
I have never read such heartless comments as I have read from you lady !!!
&#8230;&#8230;...
		
Click to expand...

What a curious first post and covering a thread which is now all but a year old!  Should you be referring to the post from FestiveG,  then you'd better add me to your list,  because she was correct.

Alec.


----------



## Dobiegirl (5 January 2015)

So many rescues start off with good intentions but take on more than they can chew,loving animals is not enough you have to remember you cant save them all, take on more then you can deal with and you are putting your existing animals at risk, running up huge debts on the back of it is totally irresponsible.


----------



## Princess Rosie (5 January 2015)

What a very odd way to welcome yourself to the forum Dean1370 and on such an old thread! 

I would suggest you take a deep breath before further posts as your two posts are personal attacks on users that you have absolutely no idea about or the fact that we are all here for the same reason, being dedicated animal lovers who want the very best for animals.  It is far more constructive to put your views forward without launching into attacks on other users, who are very genuine people and if you decide to stay on the forum you will see that.  If you remain on the mindset that everyone on here makes you sick as you state then I'm not sure what you feel this forum will offer you and you may as well not be on it.


----------



## popsdosh (5 January 2015)

Another Bl***y troll . To be honest if I was an animal in the position of ending up in one of those places please put a bullet in my head it would be kinder. I think Dean 1370 go crawl back under your stone. You make me feel sick and I was having such a good day up till now! lol.


----------



## Dean1370 (5 January 2015)

popsdosh said:



			Another Bl***y troll . To be honest if I was an animal in the position of ending up in one of those places please put a bullet in my head it would be kinder. I think Dean 1370 go crawl back under your stone. You make me feel sick and I was having such a good day up till now! lol.
		
Click to expand...

Pathetic !   
I was having a great day until I read your post , now I'm having a fantastic day lol .i
The only sensible thing you said was " putting a bullet through your head . But I guess it's your mummy and daddy's fault for breeding such a ugly waste of space . 
I'm now going to crawl under this very large stone lol.  
Incase you wondered I did not join this post to make you happy , I joined this post because my family are one of the largest respected horse breeders in Europe and you should remember that for future reference ...


----------



## Tiddlypom (5 January 2015)

Oh dear, Dean1370. You really haven't got what it takes, have you? A decent troll should be plausible, and preferably witty and amusing with it.


----------



## Alec Swan (5 January 2015)

Dean1370 said:



			Pathetic !   

&#8230;&#8230;.. , I joined this post because my family are one of the largest respected horse breeders in Europe and you should remember that for future reference ...
		
Click to expand...

That should strike the fear of God in to everyone!! 

Perhaps you'd like to consider that whilst I may well be one of the LEAST respected horse breeders,  in Europe,  I manage,  by the route of civility,  to have others respond to my posts,  in a generally courteous manner.  Your conduct is out of step with the rest of this forum community,  and currently,  does little to encourage the respect of others.

Alec.


----------



## ester (5 January 2015)

Wow what a valuable contribution to the thread.... 

I'm also not sure how being a horse breeder relates to a rescue post?


----------



## Mumbles (5 January 2015)

Well I guess at a stretch members of the travelling community could be considered collectively as one of the largest horse breeders in Europe, so maybe that is the implied warning? Just surmising why the poster would add such a strange reason for posting on this old thread? 


Very scary warning though.


----------



## fatpiggy (5 January 2015)

Mumbles said:



			Well I guess at a stretch members of the travelling community could be considered collectively as one of the largest horse breeders in Europe, so maybe that is the implied warning? Just surmising why the poster would add such a strange reason for posting on this old thread? 


Very scary warning though. 

Click to expand...

And of course, if breeders didn't produce so many foals, there would be a few less that fall into the wrong hands and needing rescue.  Claiming (yeah, right) to be part of such a family sounds like it is a battery chicken set-up, pumping the poor creatures out on a production line and I don't think I would be wanting to reveal my links to THAT.


----------



## popsdosh (5 January 2015)

Dean1370 said:



			Pathetic !   
I was having a great day until I read your post , now I'm having a fantastic day lol .i
The only sensible thing you said was " putting a bullet through your head . But I guess it's your mummy and daddy's fault for breeding such a ugly waste of space . 
I'm now going to crawl under this very large stone lol.  
Incase you wondered I did not join this post to make you happy , I joined this post because my family are one of the largest respected horse breeders in Europe and you should remember that for future reference ...
		
Click to expand...

Ha Ha Ha ! I dont know how I will sleep tonight lol. Be very careful what you post you are on the verge of becoming threatening which I will not hesitate to report so grow up! 

Oh I do hope this stays up!!!


----------



## Alec Swan (5 January 2015)

popsdosh said:



			Ha Ha Ha ! &#8230;&#8230;..

Oh I do hope this stays up!!!
		
Click to expand...

Hard luck,  Deano seems to be on holiday!  No great loss though! 

Alec.


----------



## popsdosh (5 January 2015)

It appears I was to late they have gone!


----------



## FionaM12 (5 January 2015)

Dean1370 said:



			Pathetic !   
I was having a great day until I read your post , now I'm having a fantastic day lol .i
The only sensible thing you said was " putting a bullet through your head . But I guess it's your mummy and daddy's fault for breeding such a ugly waste of space . 
I'm now going to crawl under this very large stone lol.  
Incase you wondered I did not join this post to make you happy , I joined this post because my family are one of the largest respected horse breeders in Europe and you should remember that for future reference ...
		
Click to expand...

Wow. What an idiotic, distasteful post. You bring nothing but disgrace to the very charity you claim to support, by your attitude.


----------



## Merrymoles (8 January 2015)

I often marvel at some of the ranting that appears during debates on "charities" going under, here and elsewhere on social media, and wonder whether it was the less than civil approach of their "supporters" which meant that they could not raise enough funds to do the thing properly...


----------



## Rollin (9 January 2015)

moleskinsmum said:



			I often marvel at some of the ranting that appears during debates on "charities" going under, here and elsewhere on social media, and wonder whether it was the less than civil approach of their "supporters" which meant that they could not raise enough funds to do the thing properly... 

Click to expand...

I agree with your comments on members of 'Charities'.  I own 1% of the world population of a particular rare breed of horse.  The Breed Society has a forum.

When I asked a question about the Societies finances a male member asked if "Did you discuss this with your husband over breakfast?".  No I did not I have a Masters Degree in Business Administration so my husband does not need to help me with my sums.

When I joined this Breed Society Forum I had a right to privacy - as on this forum.  Same male member identified me again and again over a period of a year - he also gave my name on this forum.  He indulged in offensive remarks again and again.  After five written complaints to the Trustees - they changed the rules and insisted I sign off with my real name.

When I refused to do this, they not only banned me from the Forum but have gated my access to the members' area, although I was a paid up member.

THIS is how Trustees of a Charity behave.

So H&H members - how many British Laws both Civil and Criminal do you think they have they contravened.  I have a list.


----------



## FionaM12 (9 January 2015)

Rollin said:



			THIS is how Trustees of a Charity behave.
		
Click to expand...

No, THAT is how the trustees of one charity behave, to be fair. The appalling way you've been treated, and the disgraceful way that charity conducts itself, isn't necessarily true of other charities.

Surely Moleskinmum's comment was about "supporters" of charities, who rant on social network sites in the way Dean1370 did here (before being banished forever  ) but might have no direct connection with the charity themselves?

I don't think we should tar all charities with the same brush. I'm sure there are many well-run, hard working and above board animal charities out there.


----------



## Rollin (9 January 2015)

FionaM12 said:



			No, THAT is how the trustees of one charity behave, to be fair. The appalling way you've been treated, and the disgraceful way that charity conducts itself, isn't necessarily true of other charities.

Surely Moleskinmum's comment was about "supporters" of charities, who rant on social network sites in the way Dean1370 did here (before being banished forever  ) but might have no direct connection with the charity themselves?

I don't think we should tar all charities with the same brush. I'm sure there are many well-run, hard working and above board animal charities out there.
		
Click to expand...

You are right Fiona.  Not all are like that but it worries me that quite a few are.

By the way a number of people have written to the Charity Commission who refuse to do anything.  I forgot to mention that before I was banned the Forum Administrator called me "Purile" breaking her own Forum rules on offensive behaviour!!


----------



## Merrymoles (9 January 2015)

FionaM12 said:



			No, THAT is how the trustees of one charity behave, to be fair. The appalling way you've been treated, and the disgraceful way that charity conducts itself, isn't necessarily true of other charities.

Surely Moleskinmum's comment was about "supporters" of charities, who rant on social network sites in the way Dean1370 did here (before being banished forever  ) but might have no direct connection with the charity themselves?

I don't think we should tar all charities with the same brush. I'm sure there are many well-run, hard working and above board animal charities out there.
		
Click to expand...

You're right FionaM12 - I was thinking about some of the other long-running threads, both here and on other sites, which have done the charities they claim to support no good at all! I am a Trustee of a charity and if our "supporters" acted in a similar way I think we would be taking huge steps to disassociate ourselves from them (not that they ever would).


----------



## Slightlyconfused (9 January 2015)

I just wish charities would pts more horses, its harsh but so many have companions that they can't Rhome and are using up resources that could be used on hires that will have a ridden life. 

Not saying shoot all the companions but be honest about the rescues that come in. 
Would much rather that than not knowing how these so called charities like hill side have so many animals but no money. Worse things can happen to a horse than be pts.


----------

